# 2011 Somersworth NH Show Questions?



## JustGlass (Feb 21, 2011)

I was talking to some bottle collectors recently and they told me that the Somerworth NH bottle show is on for this year. Does anyone know if this is correct. They told me it has been relocated to the Elks Club but I don't remember if they told me what day it was going to be held. Can anyone verify this info. If it is true Im looking for correct time and place ( street name and number ) so I can punch in my gps to find the show when the time comes.


----------



## cornucopia (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello JustGlass, The "Somersworth" show is indeed on for this year. It is being held at the Dover Elks Lodge  282 Durham Rd. Dover, N.H. on Sunday the 3rd of April. Hours are 9:00 to 2:00 with early buyers at 8:00 am. We will be set up there, lets hope for a good turnout at this new location. See you then, Greg


----------



## Blackglass (Feb 23, 2011)

Cool, I'm going to try to make it!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 24, 2011)

I hope the lack of internet publicity doesn't hurt the outcome. I'm glad it got posted here. I seams to be the only info in a google search.
 I'll try for it.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 26, 2011)

I will be there @ 7:45 for the 8:00 AM "early buyers" rampage.

 I will be wearing a black baseball hat that says "PRINOTH" on it.


----------



## cornucopia (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Richard, we talked a couple of years ago about N.H. pharm. bottles, I will be bringing some from Manchester and Laconia.  I will look for the hat.    Greg


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Greg!

 TTT, who else is going?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 16, 2011)

If I get one of the jobs I've interviewed for I'll be making plans for it. If not I may go anyway and just move back up.[]


----------



## Alaska (Mar 16, 2011)

these sunday shows really put a damper on me.. i work in the food industry.


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm setting up two sales tables, so I'll see you all there.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 31, 2011)

I will be setting up with lots of dive bottles  Im running out of time to clean them all.  Kevin


----------



## dario (Mar 31, 2011)

I am looking for some Lyndeborough Demijohns and a few othe mint Lyndeborough bottles like the patent medicines and stuff for those of you going to the Somersworth show in Dover, NH.  Also if you have any insulators, I am always looking for them.

 Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm going to try to make it.[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 2, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 2, 2011)

Tomorrow , tomorrow


----------



## Blackglass (Apr 2, 2011)

Can't wait, its been about 2 years since my last show


----------



## nhglass (Apr 3, 2011)

I would be interested to know from anyone who attended if they saw any Keene Eagle / Masonics, Stoddard Double Eagles , Stoddard Lettered Flasks or Stoddard Demijohns.


----------



## Blackglass (Apr 3, 2011)

That was an awsome show! Looking forward to next time. 

 @ nhglass I don't know too much on the subject, but I do know there were easly over 100 examples of stoddard glass for sale today, and I think I saw some keene glass too.


----------



## nhglass (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you Blackglass for the update , very kind of you. I hope you had a fantastic time !


----------



## JustGlass (Apr 4, 2011)

I saw many stoddard flasks at the show. I do remember some pint double eagles. One was embossed in oval Granite Glass and another was embossed Stoddard NH. There were some nice ones that had no embossing in oval. Excellent show. I had a great time and I hope there will be more shows to come.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 4, 2011)

Where's the Beef???


----------



## nhglass (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks JustGlass, its nice to know that the Stoddard Flasks were out for sale at the Show, must have been a lot of fun !


----------

